# Tag Heuer in Singapore!!!



## Redarmy (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi people out there!! I will like to know where can I get Tag Heuer watches in Singapore with the best price??!! I had been around to see and all prices are rather fixed and so will like to ask where is the best shop to buy a Tag Heuer in Singapore??!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## J.O. (Aug 23, 2009)

Quite a long time ago back in 2000, Tag Heuers in Singapore are price fixed. LVMH only allows ADs to give up to 20% off but you may be able to push for an additional 5%. If they give too big of a discount, they will get in trouble with LVMH. Not sure whether this is still the case but from what you have written I am gessing so. 

If you can't get the 5% extra, it's most likely cheaper to buy from the airport as you don't have the GST. With their GST refund schemes, you don't get the full GST back as they take some part of it for an administration fee. Buying from the airport, this won't happen as the prices are ex-GST.


----------



## niles316 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yup..the furthest i got was 25% off from AD n that's only 'cos the staff knew me. Initially,i was also given the standard 20%. Probably cheaper getting online but u won't have the official warranty.


----------



## tunge (May 31, 2008)

assuming u are a traveller, getting from the Duty Free Shop (DFS) at the airport gives u the standard 20% off plus anoth 7% tax rebate, so that'll be the cheapest option.. n if u happen to know any air crew u can get a further discount for aircrews


----------



## crazyfingers (Jun 3, 2009)

Is it possible to get a tax rebate on pre-owned watches?


----------



## hoangking (Nov 2, 2009)

Hey, 

Do you know what is the going price for an Indy 500 CAH101A.BA0854 in Singapore?
I am hoping to get it from the airport. 

Much appreciated with any help.


----------



## niles316 (Jul 23, 2008)

hoangking said:


> Hey,
> 
> Do you know what is the going price for an Indy 500 CAH101A.BA0854 in Singapore?
> I am hoping to get it from the airport.
> ...


That's a fancy looking Indy! If i remember correctly,i think it's retailing for about S$2350. Definitely not a good price. If u factor in 20% discount n shave 7% off the Goods n Service Tax,then it's better but i believe u can still get it cheaper online.


----------



## Claudius65 (Sep 20, 2007)

The main Orchid Road has many mega malls with many watch stores. Half the world's watches are seemingly there.


----------



## bradt646 (May 24, 2010)

Redarmy said:


> Hi people out there!! I will like to know where can I get Tag Heuer watches in Singapore with the best price??!! I had been around to see and all prices are rather fixed and so will like to ask where is the best shop to buy a Tag Heuer in Singapore??!! :-!:-!:-!


Hi, I have a Tag Heuer Ladies Aquaracer Quartz. WAF1310.BA0817. It is brand new with box, international gurantee valid til 03/07/11. Currently Retail outside at $1800. Price negotiable.

Interested pls email me at [email protected] for more details. Thanks.


----------



## mac19788 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nice thread, from SG here..how are you peeps?


----------



## megane2 (Feb 16, 2010)

Redarmy said:


> Hi people out there!! I will like to know where can I get Tag Heuer watches in Singapore with the best price??!! I had been around to see and all prices are rather fixed and so will like to ask where is the best shop to buy a Tag Heuer in Singapore??!! :-!:-!:-!


You can go to Sincere Watches.

Cheers.


----------



## eosdigital (Dec 1, 2010)

Was at the Tag Heuer boutique @ Ion yesterday.

Sales lady told me that the price for TAG will be increasing next year, but had no further details to give. Guess it's a good time to purchase any TAGs at the moment


----------



## malcolmyoung91 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm going to be in Singapore around May/June, and am planning on buying my second Tag Heuer watch whilst there. From reading this forum, it sounds like the best (in terms of price) place to buy it would be DFS at Changi Airport. However, it really doesn't sound a great deal cheaper than if you bought it from a shop in Orchard Road or wherever else - from previous posts, a discount of up to 20% is standard, and as a traveller, I can apply at the airport for the 7% GST refund (albeit there might be a small fee). So it sounds like, based on these things, DFS at Changi might only be say 1% cheaper than at shops located around Orchard or Chinatown.

I'm looking at buying either one of these 2 Link series men's watches. If anyone can give me a rough price guide for them - what they'd be in Singapore (and whether this includes any discount) I'd appreciate it:
- Link Quartz WJ1112.BA0570
- Link Automatic Calibre 5 Turning Bezel WJ201C.BA0591

I bought my original Tag Heuer in Singapore in 1997, from a watch store that is (or was) located in the basement of Parkway Parade shopping centre. Not sure if the store is still there - I think Parkway is though (?). I love the watch, and would be happy to wear it for another decade - unfortunately the band keeps on falling apart and falling off my wrist. I am considering whether to replace that with a new band (around US$500 it seems) or not.


----------



## flybeaver (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi Anyone in Singapore know if the Connected has been launched ?


----------



## Ed.YANG (Jun 8, 2011)

Singapore is never a good market to shop for branded PREMIUM SWISS BRAND like TAG HEUER here.


----------

